# Campsite with good water slides Barcelona area



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Flying the Grand kids to join us in France for a week April 14th. As weather may not be reliable we could drive down as far as Barcelona area. Any ideas on a good campsite with plenty to do for boy 14, girl 12 and 3 year old.

They can stay in van with us or in pup tent 

All donations gratefully received.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

This one is pretty good but in April?
Les Brunelles
Accepts Camping Cheques at times. Good water features including tall slide and other smaller ones. Website has good picture gallery but they mix up their indoor/outdoor pool labels but it will be obvious which is which. Site located just north of La Rochelle and south of Sables d'olonne

Steve


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are several 'Waterworlds' in Spain that I have driven past. One near Lloret de Mar and a much larger one further South.
Too many campsites to choose one for you.

Alan


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

That's what we thought too Steve, that's why we're thinking of travelling on to Spain. We pick them up at Toulouse airport so Barcelona is about the furthest we will want to go.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

There is a good water park outside Roses, not as far as Barcelona. I taught one of the grandsons to swim there, I also got sunburned floating round the river ride most of the day..:roll: 

Ray


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I reckon you will struggle that time of year. I would opt for Tamarit Park which is Tarragona south of Barcelona. Or Vilanova Park or El Garrofer at Sitges.
Tamarit Park is brilliant for kids whose grandparents are not poor!

Most of the big sites north of Barcelona are shut that time of year


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

As said above 14 April a wee bit early even for Barcelona area. We stay near Barcelona a lot and there is nothing in the area that would suit. Too cold for outdoor pools. You would need a site with indoor pool and the nearest one that I know of is at Bonterra Park in Benicassim. I don't know if the place near Roses has indoor pool.

Sal


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*not been*

Not been but booked onto...

http://www.playamontroig.com/

Just Two Grandparents and Two Grandchildren May/June.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

MyGalSal said:


> As said above 14 April a wee bit early even for Barcelona area. We stay near Barcelona a lot and there is nothing in the area that would suit. Too cold for outdoor pools. You would need a site with indoor pool and the nearest one that I know of is at Bonterra Park in Benicassim. I don't know if the place near Roses has indoor pool.
> 
> Sal


When we were in our late 2wenties and our kids were less than teenagers, we swam right up-to November in the med and unheated pools.

Not now mind!.

Now book villas with heated pools and swim in the sea May-October Sod that shivering lark.

TM


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Used to be a regular down there, twice a year with our Grandkids.
My recommendation is Salou... April will still be a bit chilly for waterparks but if it's open then there is one at La Pineda, next town along.. Salou has great beach frontage plus you have Port adventura (Universal) theme park. Cambils also a nice place.
A few campsites to choose from, we always went to Camping La Siesta.
Ref flights.. Reus airport on the doorstep, you can drive van in and out for pickups and drop offs.... Carefull if going Easter, it can get busy.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

After the advice to date we are seriously rethinking the week. We have already booked the flights into Toulouse, as we were originally heading to Cap D agde wanting to show them Carcasonne en route.

We are going out the week earlier to scout the campings we have short listed. Dates are dictated by school holidays for Easter.

Now we are thinking of any camping with some indoor facilities for 3 year old and 14. Something similar to Butlins over here. Area considered is from Toulouse to D Adge or towards Spain. I mentioned Barcelona but only because of driving time.

Beginning to find the quest hard work now  

Still onwards and upwards


----------

